

Google tells how it conducts eye-tracking studies - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/06/google-sets-its-sights-on-your-sight/

======
babo
There is an interesting difference how the pages scanned in this video. The
eye movement on the one with mostly images were more random than on a text
based.

------
DenisM
I wonder where they get the equipment. Any ideas?

Seems like a $30k deal: [http://www.insideria.com/2008/04/is-eye-tracking-out-
of-reac...](http://www.insideria.com/2008/04/is-eye-tracking-out-of-
reach.html)

------
nixme
Official Google Blog entry with full writeup:
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/02/eye-tracking-
studies-...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/02/eye-tracking-studies-more-
than-meets.html)

------
jwesley
Moral of the story: beg borrow and steal to get to the top of search results,
if that traffic is valuable to you.

------
ScottWhigham
Clearly this is why they put the highlighted AdWords right at the top...

